# Just finished the April 2018 PE Exam



## justin-hawaii (Apr 13, 2018)

Congratulations on making it through the PE exam!  How did the exam go?  What was your experience like?
I know all the future exam test-takers would love to hear your thoughts on the forum and/or on the survey below.  
 
HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Survey:  https://goo.gl/forms/56rDWahdm8aVBbRC3
Thermal &amp; Fluids Survey:  https://goo.gl/forms/LxHTB6wRYQ0eMGWG2
Machine Design &amp; Materials Survey:  https://goo.gl/forms/R7mYoZa9CwqKvmQE3
 
Just a friendly reminder, you cannot share the actual exam problems or solutions.


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Justin,  do you have updated results to this survey? I'm interested to see them; particularly TFS results.


----------



## rich6490 (Apr 25, 2018)

Justin sent me the Mech Thermal Fluids Exam link a few weeks ago for the survey results (see below):

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1rtoqA7WQAZxshUWFMJmoqi5zIJPZpYKzO91GM9hkLT4/viewanalytics


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 25, 2018)

I would like to see the MDM results as well...


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 25, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> I would like to see the MDM results as well...


Did you complete the survey yet? You can see the responses and peoples opinion on the exam after the survey. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeI07g2j35MMNzT4WiLguvV-3mToFYTvbzzDd0msX43Q3htXA/viewanalytics


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 25, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> Did you complete the survey yet? You can see the responses and peoples opinion on the exam after the survey. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeI07g2j35MMNzT4WiLguvV-3mToFYTvbzzDd0msX43Q3htXA/viewanalytics


Yes I did, but the results don't seem to be complete and the information on the charts wasn't filled out when I completed the survey...


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Apr 25, 2018)

rich6490 said:


> Justin sent me the Mech Thermal Fluids Exam link a few weeks ago for the survey results (see below):
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1rtoqA7WQAZxshUWFMJmoqi5zIJPZpYKzO91GM9hkLT4/viewanalytics


Oh, Thanks! When I completed the survey, it was right after the exam so there were only a few responses.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Apr 25, 2018)

Survey results can be found on the links below.

HVAC/R:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kvRzXbMQucabWkqN2Za-Pfs-NMJVBFOqgtEJowLhp4A/viewanalytics

MDM:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1LfplzRbt8XrP1IYwUrStlCfW4f1xOQOVGAkIAmh9g2I/viewanalytics

Thermal:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1rtoqA7WQAZxshUWFMJmoqi5zIJPZpYKzO91GM9hkLT4/viewanalytics


----------



## LuckyGuess (Apr 26, 2018)

HVAC consensus seems to be the exam was a little out of left field as far as questions covered.


----------



## sambisu (Apr 26, 2018)

LuckyGuess said:


> HVAC consensus seems to be the exam was a little out of left field as far as questions covered.


True statement.


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 27, 2018)

LuckyGuess said:


> HVAC consensus seems to be the exam was a little out of left field as far as questions covered.


Definitely agree.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Apr 28, 2018)

To thermal test takers,

What did you think about the thermal april 2018 test takers wishing that they studied more HVAC?


----------



## sayed (May 4, 2018)

LuckyGuess said:


> HVAC consensus seems to be the exam was a little out of left field as far as questions covered.


lucky me that it was a cake walk when i took it. basically the same question over and over and over.

i thought i was losing my mind at how easy it was. i wish i could see my percentage


----------



## pat_in_the_hat (May 4, 2018)

LuckyGuess said:


> HVAC consensus seems to be the exam was a little out of left field as far as questions covered.


agreed. lots of topics that I would never have even thought to study


----------



## bernie (Sep 26, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> Survey results can be found on the links below.
> 
> HVAC/R:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kvRzXbMQucabWkqN2Za-Pfs-NMJVBFOqgtEJowLhp4A/viewanalytics
> 
> ...


Do the links work for other people? Can't seem to access. Taking TFS in Oct and trying to get a sense of how people felt about the exam


----------



## justin-hawaii (Sep 28, 2018)

@bernie

I published the results of the survey on my website.  Please see the links below and scroll down to the Raw Reviews section.

http://www.engproguides.com/hvacguide.html

http://www.engproguides.com/thermalguide.html

http://www.engproguides.com/machineguide.html

-Justin


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Sep 28, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> @bernie
> 
> I published the results of the survey on my website.  Please see the links below and scroll down to the Raw Reviews section.
> 
> ...


Did you filter them? I didn't see mine in there.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Sep 28, 2018)

If the response was a little questionable with respect to the NCEES rules, then yes I deleted the response.  It was a while back so I am not sure about your specific response.


----------

